# Warning about the Quintette Boat Landing



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Today was my first time ever using the Quintette boat landing, so this may be old news, but it may also save some of you the severe headache I had today or worse. Someone in their infinite wisdom has thrown large pieces of concrete in to the water about 10' from the end of the boat ramp (right where your motor sits in the water). When the water was down today, we were unable to unload the boat at the ramp because of them.  We persevered and drove over the sand bar to unload the boat. :whistling: When we returned after hunting, the water was up enough to get over the boulders without risk to the boat, but we shut the motor off to be safe before entering the ramp area. :thumbsup: Well..., wouldn' t you know that would be just too darn easy to be able to use the boat ramp. :no: That is a really short boat ramp with an abrupt ending that drops off into an abyss. Well of course the axle went off the end of the ramp and we couldn't pull the boat out with a two wheel drive Colorado, so my son was gonna drive down to Beck's Lake when some other hunters (Josh and Family) who were there watchin this fiasco offered to have Paul, their father-in-law drive over and pull the boat out over the sandbar with a 4x4. :notworthy: Josh also told me it was a good thing I didn't try and horse the trailer out as he had seen two other hunting partys yank their trailer axles out from under their trailers trying to get over the end of the ramp this weekend . :001_huh:

Josh if your a readin this, thank you very much for saving our bacon this evening and I look forward to gettin back up that way soon. :thumbup:

Btw, who's responsible for maintaining those ramps, I would think with all the fees we pay to hunt and fish, keeping a boat ramp up would be a piece of cake, but that one is an accident waiting to happen...:thumbdown:


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

That ramp has always left much to be desired. 
there have been several trucks broken in and trailers stolen over the years also.
Becks lake is a nice, and someone there to keep an eye on you're stuff also.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Make sure ifin you launch there again, back your trailer into the woods or jammed into a tree....save ya from coming back to a stolen trailer....


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Jason said:


> Make sure ifin you launch there again, back your trailer into the woods or jammed into a tree....save ya from coming back to a stolen trailer....


Next time we go, we'll probably give you a call anyway.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

The boat ramp at Quintette was a bad idea from the start... bad location - the more money they spent trying to fix it, the more the river showed them who was boss. The rivers down now but If someone takes a leak up stream it floods, heck I've seen a heavy dew run the river over it's banks there.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

I've been to worse boat landings, but those were old and lacked maintenance. The Quintette landing was pretty nice, but who throws concrete into the water behind a ramp unless they are purposefully trying to cause some prop or lower unit damage. Just luckily enough, the water was down far enough when we got there that we could see them. It looked like the parts of an old cement picnic table and some were over a foot tall. As for the short ramp, they must have put it in during the floods TnH mentioned.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

The concrete is the ramp... it was undermined after the first bad rain


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> The concrete is the ramp... it was undermined after the first bad rain


Noooo..., this was decorative concrete with pretty curves... I'm pretty sure it was what was left of a round concrete picnic table and the benches that go with it. Next time I'm up, if the waters down, I'll take a picture and post it. It'll probably be after January before I make it back though. The holidays are keeping me pretty busy on the weekends right now.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

All those pretty carvings you see on the concrete arent from some picnic table...those are prop marks.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

:surrender:LOL... yeah, that would make sense


----------

